# WOW heres a late post from 1997



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I caught this guy out of clark sand pitt here in pensacola, one day after school, on a zebco 202, with a bobber and a worm, when i caught him i put him in a bucket and ran all the way home, i didnt have a camera so i called my uncle chester(RIP)..And he said he would come over and weight and measure the fish if i gave it to him to eat, and i said okay, all i wanted was the picture, low and behold many years later i find out he could have been a record, he measured 19inches andwas rightat 6lbs.. i lost the old picture a long time ago, i just found this picture a copy he had at my aunts house, when we was going threw some old pictures.. i was happy to find it..


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow thats a pig right there!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT PIC!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like Justin Timberlakeoke That is a hause right there....once in a lifetimer probably!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a nice fish.:clap

When I was a teenager We used to sneek into that sand pit on weekends and swim and dive off of the dredge untill we would be discovered and chased away.................Too bad they went and filled it in with with contaminated sludge from Bayou Chico.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah they did do that, but the lakes are still pretty nice, and i still fish there from time to time, i also herd that ther working on turning it into a park by 2012


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a lunker there. Might have been a record.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

thats funny! same year i was down at clark sand pit and landed a 9.8 # large mouth on a similiar set up. i hope they didnt dump those contaminants in the lakes, all of those lakes hit the water table. god these county officials are retarded.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah i have caught many bass over 6lbs outta there, but they are actually trying to clean the place up the lakes are back to normal nice and clear, but the strange thing is now there is a lot of salt water fish in there, i catch a lot of gizzard chad and thread fin herring for catfish bait in there, i have seen many schools of mullet, iv seen black snappers, a report of some redfish caught in there, iv caught a lizard fish in there, and there are mojarras, tilapia, big carp, big catfish, and massive red ear sunfish, i have gotten more then my share of 2-3 pounders from them lakes..


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I grew up there. Lived on Keys Court by the tracks from '66 to '99. Old man Clark shot at me a few times before he died and his son took over. Used to love shooting the endless supply of turtles. When we were kids we would sit on the edge of the cliff and watch free movies from the Twin Air drive in theatre that used to be there prior to hurricane fredrick. Used to see schools of mullet running the banks all of the time. Swam in there at least once a week but never saw a hoss like that one. It's probably that big from all the chemicals in the water! When I was little I even remember seeing guys dumping 55 gallon drums of who knows what in the old filled in dirtbike pitt on the northeast side by the Stewarts property. That whole area was fenced in and drill test sites were done to survey the impact on the water table. The surveyors were all wearing full body suits and using geigor counters checking radiation levels. I started to lose my hair at age 22. Maybe that's the reason Pensacola was just deamed having the most contaminated tap water in the country. I know at one point the southeast side pond had a fish farm there. Thousands of freshwater cats in there that I saw 1st hand. I would never eat anything that I knew came out of that place! I use to hang out with a gaurd that used to work there in the '80s and I remember him telling me he had to keep people away because of the high levels of mercury but I knew there was much more to it. Fish there at your own risk, I wouldn't!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of fish is that in the picture?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I did'nt know they got that big.Is there a power plant near by the pitt?*


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its a Redear sunfish (shell cracker) and no there are no power plants


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

here is the record right now 5.7 oz 17inches cought in santee cooper south carolina


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy cow, thats a rod-bowwer.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ok which pit are yall talking about because we have a pitt in our backyard that is/was owned by Mr. Clark. the one im talking about is off Blue Angel and Bellview Ave nest to Saufley Field Air Base


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

> *BigBrandon (12/17/2009)*ok which pit are yall talking about because we have a pitt in our backyard that is/was owned by Mr. Clark. the one im talking about is off Blue Angel and Bellview Ave nest to Saufley Field Air Base




That's not the same place. Half way between W street and Old Corry on Jackson St. you go down Keys Court (the only road with a median). Go across the railroad tracks and turn right. That's Idlewood, follow until the road starts to turn to the left. You will see a fenced in area. Walk a short distance down the railroad tracks and you'll see 3 different lakes on the left. I know that place like the back of my hand. Use caution around some of the cliffs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Smarty (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (12/17/2009)*ok which pit are yall talking about because we have a pitt in our backyard that is/was owned by Mr. Clark. the one im talking about is off Blue Angel and Bellview Ave nest to Saufley Field Air Base
> ...


yeah i figured it wasnt the same place cause ive never seen a shellcracker that big come outa my ponds


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

STUD!! i have one on my wall that was 13in but ive never caught one like that FREAK you pulled in!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

you get bet ill never see another one like that again


----------

